# Bang or not to bang....???



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

Let's just say she's real priiiiitttyyy!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 11, 2002)

Are you serious......you really felt like you needed to ask this question.   OK, Kuso was right, you are gay.


----------



## Arnold (Dec 11, 2002)




----------



## ALBOB (Dec 11, 2002)

Sorry, think I'll need to take a little peek under that skirt before I commit to anything.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 11, 2002)

I don't like fake boobs... but the muscles are nice.


----------



## irontime (Dec 11, 2002)

Whatsa matter? Not enough hair for ya? Geeze  OF COURSE bang her


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by IPMC *_
> Are you serious......you really felt like you needed to ask this question.   OK, Kuso was right, you are gay.



Gee, since you entered in here first... you would've noticed that I was the first to vote, "Yes, women with muscles!" 

are you


----------



## ZECH (Dec 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Sorry, think I'll need to take a little peek under that skirt before I commit to anything.


True! You can't see the face....


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

I could not reveal the face... legal reason's of course!  

She's purty...


----------



## Badger (Dec 11, 2002)

Bang it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 11, 2002)

God, you got love that tight body!  I bet she is a MANIAC in bed!


----------



## coleman (Dec 11, 2002)

only if she is definitely not a transexual!!! those arms look awfully man-like


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 11, 2002)

Hit it!   

(crash would poke her with a stick!)


----------



## Rusty (Dec 12, 2002)

Sorry DJD, that was my first reaction............I'd tear that up.


----------



## I Are Baboon (Dec 12, 2002)




----------



## Rusty (Dec 12, 2002)

Oh........I have a question.......

Does she have hair on her nipples?    he he he


----------



## Vai Fan (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd give her the best thirty seconds of her life!!!


----------



## w8lifter (Dec 12, 2002)

Wow....I thought ya'll wouldn't like her


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Well, in consideration that is her competition shape we all know usually those do not stay like that.... so, either way I would bang it!  Scaringly enough, my GF gets to that shape and I LOVE it!  Thank god it's not all the time the kranky bitch!  

As for hair on her nipples IPMC... why would you say that?  She au natural!


----------



## Rusty (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> As for hair on her nipples IPMC... why would you say that?  She au natural!




Yeh right........and my ass smells like roses........


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 12, 2002)

bang it!


----------



## ShaqFu (Dec 12, 2002)

I'd have to see the face too dude, but neck down she's hot!


----------



## irontime (Dec 12, 2002)

Face??? What the hell for? Take her in a dark room and


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by lean_n_76er *_
> 
> 
> (crash would poke her with a stick!)




dam right 

that body's hella sexy


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

i'd bang it like a drum


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

You'd bang anything like a drum especailly that 75 yr. old lady we discussed the other night!  

That's an average competition body type of a female in the NPC/IFBB... and we all see these girls when not competing and we all "oogle" as well.  (Timea, Kelly R, Jenny Worth etc. ) So I see nothing different here except another female hard bod.  

All=some


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

your the one who brought up how you and your friend  were banging the 85 year old


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

I NEVER said that!  I was asking you what your thoughts were about incest and general stuff like in simple terms...

What type of women would you considering having sex with....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

ohhh wait nvm that was you fantasy  jk


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Never a fantasy but I think you said something in retrospect of a 65 yr. old.

What are you doing tonight??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

tonight? i'm whorrin


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

and that you are!  I'll be right beside you!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

nice there was no one around earlier so i went and watched wrestling


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

That's a GREAT thing to do!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

sure is


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Armaggedon is here on Sunday!!!  I'm trying to get in on working the show but I know I'm kinda late!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

i got my snowboard race then "celebrating"


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> and that you are!  I'll be right behind you!



I always knew that there was something more to those two!


----------



## david (Dec 12, 2002)

Damn!!  Too late to correct that one!  You got me  Lean'n!


----------



## lean_n_76er (Dec 12, 2002)

No I didn't!  Crash did!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 12, 2002)

psst. dave he edited your words


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

oh Fuq!  I didn't even catch that!!!! 

As Kuso would say.............

YOU BASTARD!!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

quit fuq'n laughing!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Hey,

I think you may have to lay some foundation in the two word thread in order to catch up for the 80 posts you need!

Or, like I said, I'm plotting  this weekend!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

so whats this new thread i wanna know is it gonna be uterly whorrible


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

it'll be definitely whorrible but quite simple and direct to the point!

It will be made exclusively for you, Burner and I!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

nice sounds like a good thread how long did it take you to come up with the idea


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Not long a long time.  How about seconds???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

dang sounds like it was well thought out


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

Those things take no brain power for me!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

me either


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

A-hem....


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)




----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

yah yah yah!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

haha so whats new david


----------



## david (Dec 13, 2002)

So new that I'm leaving this thread and will be in the others...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 13, 2002)

oh ya?


----------



## Mudge (Dec 15, 2002)

She doesn't look tooooo muscular to me, looks very nice


----------



## King Penguin (Dec 15, 2002)

I'd take her for the ride of the century!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

The chick you posted has implants Dave. I dislike fake.  She looks great and yea I'd do her regardless of the plastic.  I like to look at female bodybuilders but wouldn't want to "be" with one.  Fit is one thing but gals built like the top pros do not do it for me.  
I dated a female bodybuilder one time.  We went to the movies. Afterwards, I put my arm around her and the feel of those hard muscles made me feel like I was touching a guy.  Not for me.  I like women soft. Being fit is a plus but muscle bound too much.


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

Hmmmnn... you have made your point very loud and clear.  I can respect that.  

As for the fake thing, I don't many women who seasonably competes amatuer, NPC or IFBB that aren't fake in the boobies.

It's a sad thing bc/ the first negative I got from women when training them for chest is 2 responses.

1) I DON'T want my breast to shrink (heavy set women)
2) Will this increase my breast when doing chest?? (the less endowed skinny woman)

GO FIGURE!!!!!!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

I hear ya Dave.  Oh on the subject,, I remember when implants were illegal in compitition.   I remember an incident at a Ms. Olympia when Rachel Mcleash was accused of padding her top.  The judges had to check her suit and it was too thick. She had to change.  Those were the good ole days.   Plus, it isn't fare that the pro men aren't allowed implants.  I believe they are illegal still.  (calf implants etc.)

P.S. Reading your response above, I hope I didn't come on too strong with my opinion!! I hope I didn't offend you. Wasn't my intention bro! I consider you a friend here.


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

Oh no, I wasn't offended at all, I was actually admiring your opinion.

As for the Rachel Mclish and the implants, I can't seem to understand why a women with implants would disrupt the judges at  all.  I think if a women who was cut up to 5% BF with boobs of DD, it would work against her favor!  The would either be smashed in, smashed up or mashed down... it would look actually funny, wouldn't you think?  It was never a "boobie-building" contest!  

Boobs are one thing for implants and should not persuade the judges but when it comes to men in calves or pec then that's not really fair.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

In defense of the judges, they did not notice until another competitor complained at the night judging.  It was such a minimal difference that it was laughable expecially when you look at how womens bbing elvoved to todays standards and practices.   Dave, I have some pics of gals to post here.  giving it a try.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> In defense of the judges, they did not notice until another competitor complained at the night judging.  It was such a minimal difference that it was laughable expecially when you look at how womens bbing elvoved to todays standards and practices.   Dave, I have some pics of gals to post here.  giving it a try.


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

2nd


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

3rd


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

4th


----------



## coleman (Dec 15, 2002)

okay, that is seriouslky not at all attractive, firestorm!!!! i fully agree with u too, a woman soft to touch is much better


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

Well, they are massive, that's for sure! 

Well, looks like someone is delving into Michael Scotts book!  Or whatever his name is!  

It is a little excessive but I believe again, they are possibly steroid enhanced and hopefully these girls or Amazons don't live on them!  Man, that 1st girl was huge!  

I still date them as long as they were good hearted and normal, inside!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 15, 2002)

You like them David? I mean you wouldn't have a problem doing one of them?


----------



## david (Dec 15, 2002)

Sure, as long as I got to  know them and their nice people.  Their human, aren't they?  

That's the way quite a few women also think.... "ewwww, he's too big!" (meaning his overall body and not his unit!)


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

guys are human and some of these guys are kewel on here. You wouldn't date them would ya?  I'm talking sex not friendship.  I'd be friends with those girls and would even jump at the opportunity to train with them. I just couldn't see myself having sex with them.


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> guys are human and some of these guys are kewel on here. You wouldn't date them would ya?  I'm talking sex not friendship.
> 
> *Can you explain this  a little more.  You mean if I was woman would I date a guy on...... where* ??
> ...



*Well, I know a lot of guys that share your same opinion.  *


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

oh...my...gawd...those girl;s are huge! Except for the pretty faces, they do not look like women. 
If I were to 'do' one...I think I'd have to keep the ligts on for visual confirmation that I was actually witha  girl...


----------



## urso8up (Dec 16, 2002)

I don't really like the fake boob thing. I am more of the natural look up top. As for the muscular look on a females hell yea that lok is great for me i wouldn't  kick them out of my bed for eating crackers


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

strange.  I put a post in here (non picture) and it was deleted


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

I've had a couple posts deleted in the past. Think someone is having fun....
?


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Maybe??


----------



## mmafiter (Dec 16, 2002)

Oh my god those women are gross!!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 16, 2002)

..and they are bigger than alot of us....
ok, kuso...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

dam look at those monsters  i'd have em train me


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by davidjasondean *_
> strange.  I put a post in here (non picture) and it was deleted



kuso's just trying to keep up with you by deleting your posts


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Funny Crash!  .  All he has to do is Delete one of the 5 threads that Scotty mentioned!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

unfortunatley if he does that i'll onlt have like 1000 posts max


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Hey I heard that GOPROS Power/Rep/Shock isn't really his creation, I heard he got it from one of those beastly chicks.  hahahaha


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Heyt Firestorm... How are ya??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

he's missing from action from what i see


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

Hi David !!!  Hi Crash!!  I'm doing GREAT this evening. I hope all is going very well for you guys too!!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm doing great!  Had a kick ass Chest workout and I will be going back at 3 am to do LEGS!!!  Waaaaaahhhh hoooo!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

You rock Dave.  I had an awesome  Chest/Back day myself and still stoked.  Remind me next time I see GoPro I kiss his ass or hire a hot chick to do it for me.


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Let's hope I can walk tomorrow!


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

OMG  I did legs last Wednesday and couldn't walk normal until Sunday. It was unbelievable.


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

I'm feelin' your pain.  I hadn't done legs in about 6 wks and hit them hard yesterday... ouch!  I don't even want to go to the bathroom cause it hurts so bad trying to sit down and stand back up!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

well i haven't worked out in months


----------



## butterfly (Dec 16, 2002)

we shall call you FLABBY BOY!!!!


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

That I can believe!!  

I went down in my leg press but tonight I intend to push it back up to 900lbs or more due to my lay off  Last week I was integrating legs back into my workout so I started around 750 lbs!   Remind me never to go away for a 2 months!!!! GGgggrrrrr


----------



## firestorm (Dec 16, 2002)

OMG I totally hear you regarding the bathroom thing Butterfly.  hahaha   I walk in there look and contimplate,, maybe i can hold it a bit longer...like 2 days!!!   hehehe


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> we shall call you FLABBY BOY!!!!



lucky me i'm startin a journal soon  i'll start workinout then


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

this outta to be good!  Can't wait!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

i grow like mad though i gain like 5 pounds in a week lol


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

Wow, your beating all odds!!!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

am i? lol


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

I think so!?


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

i think my goals gonna be 210 or 220 (lbs)


----------



## david (Dec 16, 2002)

for tonight??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 16, 2002)

nah in the next month


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

what are you at now??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

i'm pretty scrawny right now about 185 i'm small from an injury i couldn't work out


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

how tall are you??


----------



## CRASHMAN (Dec 17, 2002)

like 5'10 i just tell everyone i'm six foot cause i have my shoes on and hair spiked


----------



## david (Dec 17, 2002)

6'0" and 185 lbs...... yeah, you could probably add on 30 lbs. of muscle


----------



## Trump (Jul 17, 2003)




----------



## Mudge (Jul 17, 2003)

She looks good to me, wheres the rest? There is a trainer at my gym that is really, really hot. Long long hair, and the best muscular body I've ever seen, not huge, but muscular - oh the ass, ooooooooooh


----------



## Mudge (Jul 17, 2003)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=236230

That belly etc doesn't look sexy to me really...


----------



## gr81 (Jul 18, 2003)

way too big, I like my women feminine, not all juiced up on male hormones. I can't have on more shit than I am, my god, that is too much testoterone between the two of us. Gross,  wsup with the fitness models, that is where its at


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jul 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Vai Fan *_
> I'd give her the best thirty seconds of her life!!!


What the hell kind of endurance is that!?!?


----------



## david (Jul 20, 2003)

what a landslide this is!  I can't believe the votes are coming in still!  Cool!


----------



## WATTS (Jun 22, 2005)

most definetly bang it!!!


----------



## david (Jun 22, 2005)

I had to go back and see what picture it was!


----------



## GFR (Jun 29, 2005)

Thats a big HELL NO.


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 20, 2005)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> Sorry, think I'll need to take a little peek under that skirt before I commit to anything.


Life's full of suprises.


----------



## John H. (Aug 20, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> Let's just say she's real priiiiitttyyy!




Hi David,

I'd like to take her - "clothes" - off first to see everything...    

Take Care, John H.


----------



## John H. (Aug 20, 2005)

min0 lee said:
			
		

> Life's full of suprises.




Hi minO,

EXACTLY!!! RIGHT ON!!!! And surprises come from all aspects of life....

Take Care, John H.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 20, 2005)

david said:
			
		

> Bang or not to bang...???









 ...


----------

